# Land destruction



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Mihunt. I hunt an area with a lot of bike trails. The good news is they don't get much use in the fall and seem to have very little affect on the deer. Granted where I hunt is on the west side of the state.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I bet just about all of them do not pay for the sticker...petal bikers that is


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree they probably don't. A CO isn't going to want to take the time to make sure a pedal biker has his registration or whatever it is


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

These new bike trails near the campground? Haven't seem much activity elsewhere.


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your hunting spot getting mowed down. I know you did not say they are evil and we should declare war. :evil:I am, cant stand a spandexian. Though they only bother me when they are on the main road and think they dont have to abide by the traffic laws. It takes most of my energy to restrain myself from running them over:evilsmile. That and I would hate to dent my truck. Once again sorry about your spot I hope it does not cause issue in the fall.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Brighton recreation area.

Since the property you hunt is a recreation area the state must cater to the needs and wants of all. Horse people, hikers,hunters and bikers just to name a few.

The biker do pay as a state park sticker (Recreation Passport) is required for entry. 

I too Biked in Rec areas in the past. It was standing rules (recommendation) to not bike during firearm deer season. But, you will get a few that will still ride the trails. 

You need to use the trails to your advantage.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Based upon the number of deer that I have seen inside of state campgrounds and also while riding mt bike trails through other state land....they will get used to it. To your advantage, the bike trails will likely deter some other hunters from hunting the area, and will also help you narrow down some of the areas to hunt based upon how the deer may avoid certain areas.


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

MIhunt said:


> I wouldn't mind sharing the forest except that's not the way it works. All of the bike trails take away the hunting land. I'd love to share but when I see one deer all of last year and it gets scared away by bikers literally yelling to esch other it makes me mad


Well, if you only saw one deer there last year, you are probably in a real bad hunting spot anyway. Maybe this can get you to broaden your hunting abilities, and find a new spot in the rec area. I know if I only saw one deer in a spot, that would no longer be my spot. Keep scouting and try to get away from some of the trails and set up somewhere else. good luck.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

MIhunt said:


> And I've learned that don't always expect serious answers to serious questions



Okay.........what was the serious question


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is this post for real..... or just a joke???


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

malainse said:


> Brighton recreation area.
> 
> Since the property you hunt is a recreation area the state must cater to the needs and wants of all. Horse people, hikers,hunters and bikers just to name a few.
> 
> ...


actually the area you hunt is gated off so you can enter without a recreation passport. Im currently looking for a lease so if i dont find one ill have to learn how to do that. If i cant than ill have to move to a spot down the road 


KCRuger said:


> Sorry to hear about your hunting spot getting mowed down. I know you did not say they are evil and we should declare war. :evil:I am, cant stand a spandexian. Though they only bother me when they are on the main road and think they dont have to abide by the traffic laws. It takes most of my energy to restrain myself from running them over:evilsmile. That and I would hate to dent my truck. Once again sorry about your spot I hope it does not cause issue in the fall.


Thanks. I think that the "spendexians" think that they may be invisible. I mean theirs your example in the main road and then the fact that they will be biking during gun season and not be wearing orange or any bright coloring isnt good.



Bowslayer said:


> Well, if you only saw one deer there last year, you are probably in a real bad hunting spot anyway. Maybe this can get you to broaden your hunting abilities, and find a new spot in the rec area. I know if I only saw one deer in a spot, that would no longer be my spot. Keep scouting and try to get away from some of the trails and set up somewhere else. good luck.


The strange thing is that it had good signs. We through out corn and it would be gone the next day with tracks everywhere. Had a scrape and a rub a few yards down the trail. Most likely going to have to change. Although i do feel some loyality to this spot because its where i took my first deer but may just have to get over that if i want #2.


GIDEON said:


> Okay.........what was the serious question


 I was hoping to find out if anyone else had seen this in the area or in other areas. Supposed i should have rethought the post and not let people get under my skin. Oh well, live and learn.


harpo1 said:


> Is this post for real..... or just a joke???


 For real.


michhutr said:


> These new bike trails near the campground? Haven't seem much activity elsewhere.


No there not. Its kind of difficult to explain where. Its an area off of Bauer rd. Its right near the beggining of the game area and there is a suburb across the street.

Sorry for all the quotes if it makes it confusing. And if i have a bad point or seem like if im an experienced idiot going into the woods sorry, only 15 years old.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

We all have to share the woods. They were made for all of us.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

yes we do have to share the woods. I just wish that bikers would not ride their bikes from Mid-October until the end of deer hunting season. Even if they dont affect the hunting id still rather sit in the woods in quiet and not see deer then sit in the woods and listen to bikers and not see deer.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

MIhunt said:


> yes we do have to share the woods. I just wish that bikers would not ride their bikes from Mid-October until the end of deer hunting season. Even if they dont affect the hunting id still rather sit in the woods in quiet and not see deer then sit in the woods and listen to bikers and not see deer.


You're very selfish.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't quite tell if your being sarcastic or not but in case your not my question to you is how am I selfish? I'm asking for 2 1/2 months of no biking. Its actually more like 1 1/2 because of winter. I have 3 months to hunt while they can have 6 months of riding(April - September)


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

MIhunt said:


> yes we do have to share the woods. I just wish that bikers would not ride their bikes from Mid-October until the end of deer hunting season. Even if they dont affect the hunting id still rather sit in the woods in quiet and not see deer then sit in the woods and listen to bikers and not see deer.


 And I am sure that the bike riders would prefer that you weren't out in the woods trying to shoot a deer while they are bike riding. There is no way to make everyone happy, so we must compromise. What makes your wants more important than someone elses when dealing with how state owned land is used?


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a friend that has taken several nice bucks in northern Mi using a bike to access areas closed to motor vehicles, Wakeley Lake area.The forest service or DNR recently closed some old logging trails in my area and I'm thinking about doing the same thing.


If you can't beat em join em

Put a basket on your bike to carry your corn.Myself I don't need the basket.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

hillbillie said:


> I have a friend that has taken several nice bucks in northern Mi using a bike to access areas closed to motor vehicles, Wakeley Lake area.The forest service or DNR recently closed some old logging trails in my area and I'm thinking about doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> If you can't beat em join em
> ...


I plan on taking a mountain bike up for this years firearm season. I have a few spots in mind with a couple of old trails that are too narrow for a vehicle. Quick and quiet. Make sure you strap a case on the bike for your gun or put a strap on a soft case and sling it over your shoulder.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

petronius said:


> I plan on taking a mountain bike up for this years firearm season. I have a few spots in mind with a couple of old trails that are too narrow for a vehicle. Quick and quiet. Make sure you strap a case on the bike for your gun or put a strap on a soft case and sling it over your shoulder.


That's exactly what my buddy does.Transports his bow in a case also.When he kills a deer he goes back to the truck and walks back with his deer carrier/cart or sled.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

MIhunt said:


> Can't quite tell if your being sarcastic or not but in case your not my question to you is how am I selfish? I'm asking for 2 1/2 months of no biking. Its actually more like 1 1/2 because of winter. I have 3 months to hunt while they can have 6 months of riding(April - September)


I am quite serious. Of all of the asinine topics that I have seen on this forum, this might be the most asinine. Let me summarize it for you. You hunt in an area that is designated multi-use, it has established mountain bike trails and is near a large population center. Surprisingly (this is sarcasm), the area gets a lot of use. You want a group of recreational users to be restricted as to the amount they can use the land held collectively by all citizens and designated for multi-use because you happened to take a Saturday morning off to hunt deer?

You aren't getting a lot of support on this forum because this is ridiculous. Go find somewhere else to hunt if you don't like your opportunities there.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

If anybody's looking for some good online deals check out sportsmansguide. Treestands as low as 32$. Treestand w/ ladder as low as 70$. Just dont get confused by the large price in red, that is the members price you have to look at the non-members price but it is still cheap.


----------

